# Spirit Circle



## MrCinos (Jun 6, 2012)

1st chapter:this page​
New manga by the author of *Hoshi no Samidare (The Lucifer and Biscuit Hammer)* which is all should be said to expect some quality.

After reading 1st chapter: it definitely has similar vibe to Hoshi no Samidare and certainly has potential. Though all characters are younger here and male lead is more "generic" here. Though it's probably going to change a bit when he regain memories of his past self. 

Judging by supernatural powers already present in 1st chapter his friends are also likely to acquire them. A second batch of knights with some twist?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 6, 2012)

Yes. Some Tambourine Fighters up in here 


*Spoiler*: _random theory_ 



Reincarnation huh? Going with that, in the 3 months later color pages, we see that on their tambourines, they each have 7 flames each. But when Kouko attacked Fuuta, she only had 4 flames. 

I'm guessing each flame represents their past lives, and they aquire more as they learn of each. So Fuuta should get his first flame when he finds out how Fone messed with that ritual.


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 27, 2012)

2nd chapter is out.


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 27, 2012)

Wait has the author even finished Sengoku Youko? This manga seems interesting probably wait a bit longer before I start reading it.


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 27, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> Wait has the author even finished Sengoku Youko? This manga seems interesting probably wait a bit longer before I start reading it.


No, it's still ongoing. He had been doing two manga at the same time for a while, before he finished Hoshi no Samidare. Now with Spirit Circle started, he returned to his usual schedule.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 29, 2012)

Just finished the first 3 chapters and am already in love with this series! Can't wat for Chapter 4!


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 1, 2012)

Chapter 4 is out. 

Gonna have to make room for Sengoku Youko soon too.


----------



## Moon (Oct 5, 2012)

Noi? :33

Also Chapter 5


----------



## ~Greed~ (Oct 5, 2012)

This is pretty awesome. As expected from the author of Sengoku Youko and Hoshi No Samidare.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 5, 2012)

When I first started this I didn't expect much since it had more the vibe of Mizukami's one-shots or short series, nice little stories based around a pretty atypical concept. Good stuff but nothing to the extent of LatBH. 

That being said once the revelation about the reincarnation came in it felt a bit more special. I'm not sure if that's because this is going to be a longish series or his storytelling has just improved. 

I really like the somewhat old-school style in the art. I'm not sure if he's channeling Adachi but it's certainly in that vein.


----------



## Moon (Oct 6, 2012)

Blinky said:


> When I first started this I didn't expect much since it had more the vibe of Mizukami's one-shots or short series, nice little stories based around a pretty atypical concept. Good stuff but nothing to the extent of LatBH.
> 
> That being said once the revelation about the reincarnation came in it felt a bit more special. I'm not sure if that's because this is going to be a longish series or his storytelling has just improved.
> 
> I really like the somewhat old-school style in the art. I'm not sure if he's channeling Adachi but it's certainly in that vein.



Lucifer and the Biscuit Hammer is one of my absolute favorite series but I think Spirit Circle goes toe to toe with it in terms of first 5 chapters. Chapter 2 of this was probably the most interesting of the 10 together. That isn't saying a ton of course, LatBH didn't start all that strong in my opinion and you can't hardly compare series 5 chapters into one of them.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 6, 2012)

Moon said:


> Lucifer and the Biscuit Hammer is one of my absolute favorite series but I think Spirit Circle goes toe to toe with it in terms of first 5 chapters. Chapter 2 of this was probably the most interesting of the 10 together. That isn't saying a ton of course, LatBH didn't start all that strong in my opinion and you can't hardly compare series 5 chapters into one of them.



Nah I'm saying his usual short story things can be pretty good but not close to his best work. This is a lot stronger than those things.


----------



## BlaZeR (Oct 6, 2012)

Awesome art


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 18, 2012)

RG are located in SS
Chapter 6 released

Pretty boring chapter with nothing really that interesting at all...


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 19, 2012)

Chapter 7 released
commented on his power
Anyways, I'm glad the Vann story is finally over and that we are going to get into another life soon hopefully.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 10, 2013)

CHAPTER 9 IS OUT!
Pretty good chapter, not to much happened but it was a nice read, I wonder who that cloaked guy was as well,makes me wonder what kind of direction this series might be taking. 
Ch.77


----------



## hehey (Mar 5, 2013)

I just found this series its pretty cool.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 19, 2013)

is not


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 18, 2013)

Link removed


----------



## hehey (Nov 18, 2013)

Loved the end of chap 16... old memories still in their souls/


----------



## OS (Dec 1, 2013)

New chap out such a good manga.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 12, 2013)

Chapter 18
Naver


----------



## OS (Dec 12, 2013)

the series needs more love.


----------



## hehey (Dec 12, 2013)

I will be pretty mad if the Princess dies..... those 2 better get away.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 12, 2013)

This does need more love. Caught up and it is really good.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 12, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> the series needs more love.





Morglay said:


> This does need more love. Caught up and it is really good.



I agree, but sadly Mizukami series never get the love they deserve... Probably because they are always monthly series and run in more niche magazines.


----------



## OS (Dec 13, 2013)

So it seems that the samurai spirit he met in the present life was hanmarou( i think that's his name)


----------



## ~Greed~ (Dec 14, 2013)

Man, this is so fucking epic. This is his most awesome past life so far.


*Spoiler*: _Best pages_


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 30, 2014)

Spirit Circle just got added to Crunchyroll Manga


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jan 30, 2014)

Man.......the crunchyroll reader is terrible.....

That, and they skipped to chapter 20....


----------



## OS (Feb 4, 2014)

Too bad it's a monthly.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 4, 2014)

OS said:


> Too bad it's a monthly.



The majority of series I read are monthlies.
Nothing wrong with a monthly.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 4, 2014)

The whole marriage thing felt a bit dumb.
This current arc is reminding me a lot of the 4th book of the Pendragon series which is a young adult fiction series I read as a kid.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 4, 2014)

Chapter 29 was pretty intense.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 7, 2014)

Series seems like it's beginning to wrap up within the next few chapters.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 8, 2014)

I feel like I need to catch up. Might wait until it is finished though so I can marathon it.


----------



## stream (Dec 31, 2014)

…What?


----------



## Pliskin (May 1, 2015)

Needs more love. This and Lucifer are both touching in a very weird way. Also needs faster translators.


----------



## Cromer (May 22, 2015)

Glad I started reading this.


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 3, 2015)

looks like someone's on drugs


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jul 6, 2015)

Scans for 36 are out on mangamint. 

I have to say, until now I was think that whatever happened between fortuna and koko was a misunderstanding......but that isn't the case at all.

Fortuna....was legitimately fucking insane. I mean in order to "save" one person who he knew, he intentionally murdered over 20,000 people. And then when Koko realized how nuts he was and tried to question how he could do such a thing, he didn't even think what he had done was any sort of issue. God damn, the dude was freaking loony toons.


----------



## stream (Jul 31, 2015)

Wow. It gets better and better


----------



## Kolby (Sep 11, 2015)

What an under-rated manga, I was searching for this when I lost the title and finally found it again about three weeks ago. Really good series, and that guy went psycho. I'm not sure what would happen after this, the MC is on the good side right? So what would he learn after this?


----------



## rajin (Sep 30, 2015)

*Spirit Circle 39 Raw*

*Ukitake ain't dead.*


----------



## rajin (Oct 30, 2015)

*Chapter 233
*


----------



## stream (Oct 30, 2015)

Man, Fortuna was an asshole to end all assholes!


----------



## rajin (Dec 31, 2015)

*Chapter 107*


----------



## Kolby (Jan 13, 2016)

new chapter! Thoughts?


----------



## stream (Jan 13, 2016)

Well, I guess we should have seen it coming: There's no way the mother was going to die.

With that out of the way, probably nobody is going die in the present. Possibly Fortuna, though that also seems unlikely. In the worst case, Spassifica is going to show up and take him away. Let's not forget also the "soul catcher butterfly net" that the aliens gave to female-Fuuta, it's probably the moment it should be used.

The series is close to the end


----------



## rajin (Feb 4, 2016)

*Lillito specifically notes that he's gained new abilities in spite of the Daten they'd gathered AND the fact that As Nodt possessed his Bankai for some time*


----------



## rajin (Mar 2, 2016)

*Next is Final Chapter with Colour Pages

Chapter 207*


----------



## stream (Mar 30, 2016)

IT'S OVER


----------



## ~Greed~ (Mar 30, 2016)

Those Lucifer and the Biscuit hammer & sengoku youko references tho. So apparently all of the series by this author are in the same multiverse and some masterminds in the backround are screwing around with the fates of these universes. Like a weird game of multiversal chess. Or at least that seems to be the implication. Inb4 a sequel where one of these gods (?) is the main character.


----------



## Araragi (Mar 30, 2016)

oh shit forgot about this series

I left off at the tower where they stored brains of peeps and someone tried to set off a bomb

has it gotten better since then?


----------



## ~Greed~ (Mar 30, 2016)

It ended ok. I enjoyed it throughout. But the ending set up something big. Maybe a hint to a future series.


----------



## Araragi (Mar 30, 2016)

oh naisu. I didn't even realize it was finished. I'll finish it up when I get the chance then.


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 23, 2018)

Damn finished the series.

Really love the concept of the whole shebang. Rekindled my love for reviewing and blogging. However I have a question for other readers. Best Life? I had a soft spot for Van for a while. Didn't think Laifille was going to be anythying special but damn. 

Lafille
Van
The original

Had to be the best written stoty arcs for me. Personally out of the seven lives.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

